# My "Poppin" is a Runner



## 90LX_Notch (Jul 25, 2011)

I finally finished another engine. It is not very "blingy", in fact it has oil and debris all over it, but it runs well. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P_KpMIohlo[/ame]

I really tried to make it a smooth runner. The one flywheel has a counter weight in it to offset the crank throw. I also found that the .002 shimstock valve was a problem so I backed it with .005 piece of shimstock. The .005 works very well at pushing the .002 flat against the head.

I'll try to clean it it up and take some stills within the next few days. 

As always- thanks to the members of this board and especially Rick for making it possible.

_Bob


----------



## lazylathe (Jul 25, 2011)

Blingy or not those have to be my favourite engines!!!! ;D :bow:

For some reason i have fallen in love with everything Stirling...oops... Flame eater! :big:

Sounds and runs great!!!
When you get round to making it all shiny it will really "POP"!!!!! th_wav

Andrew


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations,they are real fun to build and play with
best wishes Frazer


----------



## mklotz (Jul 25, 2011)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Blingy or not those have to be my favourite engines!!!! ;D :bow:
> 
> For some reason i have fallen in love with everything Stirling...



Andrew,

That is not a Stirling engine. It's a Flamenfresser in German (flame eater). Technically it's a vacuum engine because the quenched flame inside the sealed cylinder creates a partial vacuum; then the atmospheric pressure generates the power stroke by pushing on the bottom of the cylinder.


----------



## awJCKDup (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!! A good runner. The poppin is one of my favorites----good job.

John


----------



## lazylathe (Jul 25, 2011)

Too right you are Marv!! Thm:
My bad...

I was too quick with the draw on this one and got all confuzzled!
Now who has :fan: all over his face... ;D

Flammenfresser, flame eater, flame gulper all the same engines.

These guys and the Stirling engines are my favourites that i would love to be able to build one day.

Thanks for putting me on the straight and narrow! ;D

Andrew




			
				mklotz  said:
			
		

> Andrew,
> 
> That is not a Stirling engine. It's a Flamenfresser in German (flame eater). Technically it's a vacuum engine because the quenched flame inside the sealed cylinder creates a partial vacuum; then the atmospheric pressure generates the power stroke by pushing on the bottom of the cylinder.


----------



## kcmillin (Jul 25, 2011)

Great Job Bob, Like the others, this is also one of my favorite engines.

Well Done Thm:

Kel


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jul 25, 2011)

All- 
Thanks for the kind words. I love running this thing. With the wobblers, I built them; ran them once or twice and shelved them. I probably have 2.5 hours of run time on this thing already. I love to show it to people and explain how it works. The more I run it the more I like it!

It's definitely a step up from building a wobbler, but well worth it. I would recommend it to anyone who has completed a couple of wobbler builds.

-Bob


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 25, 2011)

Well done Bob. I love the sound it makes :bow:


----------



## danstir (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice engine. I'll have to add this to my list as soon as the next truck load of paper arrives.


----------

